# stc65-rs485 modbus



## siegener19 (23 Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benutze das Gateway STC65-RS485-Modbus einen SR04-Temperaturfühler sowie einen SAB05-Antrieb (alles von Thermokon). Als Software stehen mir die Konfigurationssoftware (STC65-Modbus) sowie airConfig zur Verfügung.
Ziel ist es eine Raumtemperaturregelung mit unserer DDC zu realisieren.
Für RX1 habe ich versucht die Register 208…216 auszulesen.
Das Problem ist, das die DDC keinerlei Daten erfassen kann.
Ich weiß leider nicht wo das Problem ist, da die Modbus-Parameter (9600 Baud usw…) alle mit dem STC65 übereinstimmen und die Error-LED nicht leuchtet oder blinkt.
Was muss ich bezüglich der Konfigurationssoftware beachten? Wie geht man allgemein vor, um so einen Fühler oder Ventilantrieb zu konfigurieren?
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## B3nutz3rname (21 März 2018)

HeyHey.

Konntest du das Problem lösen?

Gruß


----------



## siegener19 (21 März 2018)

Hi,

ja. Leider war das gateway defekt. Nach Austausch konnte ich eine Verbindung herstellen. Falls du auch ein EnOcean-Telegramm hast, muss du diese skalieren. Ich glaube, bei so einem Fühler kriegst du einen Wert zwischen 0...255, den du auf 0...40 oder -20...40 sklaieren musst. Mit der Konfiurationssoftware liest du die Sensoren/Aktoren ein.
Am besten rufst du bei Thermokon an. Die sagen dir Schritt für Schritt, wie du das machen musst und was du brauchst.


----------

